# Newer Model 70 ?



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a Winchester Model 70 guy. I've been looking into getting a detchable box magazine installed on one of my featherweights. Anyone know if this is possible like on the Rem 700?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I tried the detachable clip conversion for a Remington 700 BDL and it was a POS. I sent it back the next day.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

wyatts might make on or badger might the badger will be of higher quality


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

To install a DBM you''ll have to have a smith inlet your stock for the new bottom metal. They aren't cheap, they will add weight, and they suck for hunting IMO.

I don't believe you can get a cheap factory Winchester conversion kit like you can with Remington. Looking at Midway, the only one they have on their site is a CDI Precision for $210. Might as well add $70-$80 for one AICS mag as well. Keep in mind, these aren't your standard "factory" type DBM where the mag sits flush with the bottom of the stock and everything is all nice and compact. They are tactical DBMs.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why would a DBM suck for hunting? I like them a lot. I have both the flush with stock and "tactical" types. I have never had a problem with either style while hunting. Easy just to pop out and put in a pocket when you get in the truck, and easy to load back into the rifle when you are ready to hunt. In all the years I have been hunting and with all the people I have hunted with, I have never seen or heard of any one dropping a mag out of the rifle, so that arguement is a waste of breath.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> Why would a DBM suck for hunting? I like them a lot. I have both the flush with stock and "tactical" types. I have never had a problem with either style while hunting. Easy just to pop out and put in a pocket when you get in the truck, and easy to load back into the rifle when you are ready to hunt. In all the years I have been hunting and with all the people I have hunted with, I have never seen or heard of any one dropping a mag out of the rifle, so that arguement is a waste of breath.


It's not a waste of breath, because I dropped my mag out a good half dozen times this season. Moving my rifle from scabbard to shoulder, shoulder to hands, and back to the pack, there is a lot of crap believe it or not that can catch on the mag release. I would say most of it was caused due to the pack, but still. The tacticool ones are **** for hunting, and serve no purpose other than if you need the extra mag length for reloading. They add weight, they are expensive, and they are an annoyance.

I have a Sako with their factory DBM. That I don't have a real big problem with, as there is no way that mag is getting accidentally dropped. Plus, with that one you can unchamber the round and pop it right back into the mag without removing the mag from the rifle (like a BDL). With the fancy tacticool ones you can't do that.

I've tried the "tactical" DBMs, factory DBMs, and much prefer BDL to any DBM system. Glad they work for you, but I'd advise against them for a hunting rifle.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Cant find any for the model 70. I looked at the badger expensive yes, but the mag length is what i will be looking at. Weight 10.2 oz if that affects anyone time to hit the wieght room. From the two i have hunted with that exact system never a problem with catching on anything. People will always have reasons to like/dislike stuff, but if it gives you that warm fuzzy feeling who gives a sh!t about any one else.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Adam, what rifle was that?

I have never dropped a mag from any of my Savage or Remington rifles(one is a H-S Precision 5&10rd conversion), nor my XLR stocked Savage with 10rd .338L CIP AICS mag, nor an any one of the 5 ARs I have owned, or my M-14. I can't even begin to imagine how it would happen. Of course I don't use a scabbard while hunting, I don't haul my rifles in a pack either. I do all my hunting with my rifle on a sling so I avoid a lot of the problems you talked about.

I think a little more care would make the dropping issue less of a problem. With my 10-12+(up to 19lbs in the case of the XLR) lb rifles, the minimal weight of the mag is a non issue. And again, the ability to just pop the mag out instead of popping the floor plate out and possibly dropping rounds into the snow, or cycling each round out in a blind mag is well worth the cost.

Just my experience and opinion, I know they won't work for every one.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

All good points. I was thinking about adding it to my .243 yote gun. Living in MN and the no loaded gun issue along with dropping rounds in the snow was my reasoning. That and I've never seen it done on a 70. I'll maybe carry my AR more. Or look for a Tikka T3 maybe...........


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Didn't MN change the loaded gun law to allow shells in the magizne just last year???


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

zogman said:


> Didn't MN change the loaded gun law to allow shells in the magizne just last year???


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> Adam, what rifle was that?
> 
> I have never dropped a mag from any of my Savage or Remington rifles(one is a H-S Precision 5&10rd conversion), nor my XLR stocked Savage with 10rd .338L CIP AICS mag, nor an any one of the 5 ARs I have owned, or my M-14. I can't even begin to imagine how it would happen. Of course I don't use a scabbard while hunting, I don't haul my rifles in a pack either. I do all my hunting with my rifle on a sling so I avoid a lot of the problems you talked about.
> 
> ...


It was with the Badger DBM, well, the chassis they make for Manners (same DBM as M5 I think, without the chassis part). It has that longer lever that comes down in front of the trigger guard to drop the mag. This was my first year hunting with an aftermarket DBM. Probably would've been fine without the pack, but the pack was sort of a necessity, the DBM not so much. During legal shooting hours the rifle was carried over my shoulder via sling. But with the pack on as well, something would catch that lever when walking and the mag would drop out. I actually backtracked my steps once to find my mag. Of course it would also drop out when trying to stuff the rifle back into the scabbard if one was not careful.

My pack that I lugged around during rifle season last year weighed in at 38lbs with all essentials. My *** got kicked!!!  Ounces equal pounds, pounds equal pain. I've made a few changes to cut back on weight and bulk, but I've come to the conclusion that in the future if I have to hunt in an area with a pack where I'm required to pack out my kill, I will no longer be hunting with a 13.5lb rifle. But really, weight is not the biggest gripe I have with an aftermarket DBM. I just find them annoying and more of a pain than BDL metal.

Like you say, everybody has different opinions and experiences. I could see if you lived in a state where you can't have a loaded mag the DBMs would be very beneficial.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Adam, I see exactly what you are saying. That long release could get tricky! I always pop my mag out when in the vehicle. Maybe not needed, but if I ever get stopped I want there to be no question right off the bat that my rifle is empty. Bolt open, no mag in the rifle, no questions. But again, that is just me.


----------

